
Gun Laws Can Reduce Gun Deaths According to FBI, CDC Data - vezycash
http://www.bu.edu/articles/2019/state-gun-laws-that-reduce-gun-deaths/
======
vezycash
Summary: Laws banning assault weapons don't work. Laws that restrict WHO has
access to guns work.

Background checks - checking for prior violent crimes for example reduces gun
related homicides.

They also propose an ongoing risk assessment mechanism i.e. when a person
becomes a risk, government should collect their guns.

